# 8 month old regressing with housebreaking??



## sscott87 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi all. I have my 8-10 month old husky/who-knows-what mix that I've had since just after the first of the year. He came to me already pretty well housebroken and clearly crate trained. A few accidents the first few weeks and attempts to mark areas where my cat frequents, but I broke him of those fairly easily and quickly, to the point there were no issues other than peeing in the kitchen where he'd be confined during the day while I'm gone to work (my fiance was staying with me the first 2 weeks I had him, so she was able to greatly help on fixing his minor housebreaking issues as she was home all day). 

I worked him up to the point that if I sleep on the couch, I can trust him enough to let him roam the living room during the night and not have an accident, and from there, I've got him sleeping in my room at night with zero accidents since I started that maybe 2 weeks back. 

The issue seems to have arisen in the past week that he'll poop in the kitchen still...while I'm in the house...on the couch...not 20 feet away, around a wall. And if I don't immediately smell it, he ends up eating it. This is a 60 pound dog we're talking about; I've known of smaller dogs doing this but haven't known of larger ones to do so. Still, peeing in the house is hardly an issue. Maybe every few weeks he may do it in the kitchen while I'm home, but the poop thing has now happened 3 times in 2 days. It's either in the kitchen, or he'll sneak up the stairs and do it in the same place each time in my spare room.

I did stop feeding him twice daily maybe 2 weeks back and have gone to feeding him about the same amount but once a day, in the evenings. The thought was that though he gets a short walk in the morning before I leave, or at least gets 20 minutes or so in the yard on his run, he doesn't have the opportunity to go shortly after eating otherwise. And I'd personally hate it if I had a meal and had to do the deed an hour or so later but was stuck in a crate.

He needs a bit more work in signaling that he needs to be let out. He'll often go sit beside the door, which I've taken as a sign based on frequency and how he sits there a certain way, but we do need work on this.

Anyone have any advice as to the pooping thing? It seems he's regressed a bit. Perhaps go back to feeding twice a day? Get some cleaner and scrub both places in the kitchen and the extra room so perhaps he won't have the urge to do it in those spots? It has been quite rainy the past 2-3 days so his outings and walks have been less frequent and short, though I know for a fact he is doing it outside, as he did earlier this morning, maybe 2 hours before coming in and doing it in the kitchen here recently.

I'm reading up on threads on here and searching for ideas/answers, but posting is always a good way for some direct feedback. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

It's not that uncommon IME. Squash's had a regression around 6 months. Just clean the spots well with an enzymatic cleaner and do some remedial house training - treat him like a younger, not-house trained puppy for awhile. Now that he's older and has more physical control over his bladder and bowels, he should re-catch on fairly quickly. 

If he doesn't, see if there's something outside that might have changed and made him reluctant to go outside -- like the rain, for example. Some dogs don't like the feel of wet on their feet and so they'll wait until they're back inside. You may have to give some extra good treats for pooping on wet grass, for example. But I wouldn't be too frustrated, as I said it's not that uncommon for puppies around this age to have a bit of a regression.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Regression is common. Usually it means just going back to the basics of potty training.

I like your thinking on why you went to feeding once per day, thinking about how he wouldn't have long enough to poop after being fed, but before you leave for work. But, when you think about it, it may just have caused him to have a bit of a wrench in his digestion/pooping schedule because he is eating more at his feeding, and ISN'T getting fed a second time as he's used to.

You could try, if possible with your work schedule, going back to 2 feeding, BUT feeding him earlier.
Otherwise, keep at it! And, try some pineapple in with his food, it usually works to stop them from eating their poop.


----------

